# Any other snake keepers?



## ashleenicole (Aug 9, 2016)

I just wanted to see if anyone else here kept snakes. I adore them, but right now we just have the one little guy. He's a pied sided bloodred corn, and he has quite a bit of white on him! I wasn't able to really get good photos of his white sides because he just wasn't cooperating when I tried to photograph him! He hatched on July 18th, 2014, and came home to me that October. He has changed so much in just two years, it's crazy how he has grown! I just wanted to share a few pictures of Apple and see if anyone else here felt like sharing their scale babies too.


----------



## Rick (Aug 9, 2016)

Good looking serpent.


----------



## ashleenicole (Oct 6, 2016)

I wanted to share a picture of my newest little one, who is coming to me from VMS Professional Herpetoculture. All photo credit goes to them. She is a precious little strawberry snow corn who just turned a month old.  :wub:


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 6, 2016)

Looks like your the only keeper here.  That is very unlikely, but I imagine the usual though, you won't hear from another for quite awhile.

I know with my family I could fill the house completely with loose cockroaches long before I would have a chance to get a single snake scale through the door alive, and I've been threatened that my "bugs" would all be gone if I got any cockroaches, if that gives you an idea.  

Very unique looking colors though, very nice.  Sounds like you are doing great with them, and enjoy them too. Judging by the materials they are on it looks like they can be handled too which is a definite plus.

Also I was looking on Peter's website and found a listing that made me think of you instantly. If you can get the permission  , Peter has the Orange Bitey Things for sale on his site here...



> Pterinochilus murinus (Usambara Orange Baboon) is a hobby sensation not just because of its bright orange coloration, but because it is one of the most aggressive and defensive species. Not a species for children or folks inexperienced with tarantulas. These are fast and they bite and the venom is considered to be dangerous compared with most other tarantulas. Buyer beware! Small spiderlings 1/3 inch legspan. $9.00


----------



## ashleenicole (Oct 7, 2016)

I'd love to order one, that's about the size I was looking for! I'm afraid to even bring it up to my husband though, since our new snake will be coming next week. Maybe if he still has them in a few months I can convince hubby that an OBT would be a nice Christmas gift.   

And yes, corn snakes are completely harmless and usually easy to handle. I've only been bitten a few times, and those occasions were during feeding when my hands still smelled like the frozen mice. Their bites are pretty painless, and usually more funny than anything else.


----------



## sschind (Oct 7, 2016)

I have the following right now

albino boa, normal ball python, honduran milk snake, adult normal corn, adult albino, juvenile normal corn, juvenile albino corn, juvenile hypo corn, juvenile snow corn, adult pacific gopher snake, adult yellow rat snake, adult eastern (or is it western I can never remem

ber which one is found in Wisconsin) fox snake, juvenile eastern milk snake.

I used to breed several species of colubrids and at my peak I produced about 450 babies. Mostly corns but some milk snakes and king snakes as well.  It was loads of fun watching the incubator every day but once they started hatching they were a lot of work.

Most of my snakes right now are part of my reptile shows so to be honest if not for that I may not have what I do.  I'd probably have more tri color milks and mountain kings  I don't know if I would keep any corns as they are not my favorites but for shows they are great.  Nice size, calm and tons of variety.  I'll be looking for a juvenile male anerythristic corn at Tinley Park next weekend to complete my recessive genetics group (normal, albino, anery &amp; snow) and I might look for a few inexpensive co-dominant morphs of ball pythons to show how that works.  I'm thinking a normal, a lesser and maybe a mojave but I won't be able to afford the blue eyed Lucy just yet. I'm not sure what yet as I am not a big fan of morphs and I'm just looking for inexpensive yet distinct morphs to show the differences.  Too many of the morphs just look too much like normals to my purposes (cinnamon's and fires for example). They are great for producing new morphs but as far as looking different not so much  Spiders would be nice but i don't like the whole head wobble thing. 

I actually got my start with exotics on snakes and have not been without at leas 1 for the last 30 years or so.  Of course 18 of those I owned a pet shop so I suppose that doesn't count.

I'm not sure where you live but if you can attend the Tinley Park reptile expo in Illinois next weekend you will get your fill of snakes.


----------



## ashleenicole (Oct 7, 2016)

sschind said:


> I have the following right now
> 
> albino boa, normal ball python, honduran milk snake, adult normal corn, adult albino, juvenile normal corn, juvenile albino corn, juvenile hypo corn, juvenile snow corn, adult pacific gopher snake, adult yellow rat snake, adult eastern (or is it western I can never remem
> 
> ...


Sounds like you have a nice collection going! I'm interested in keeping kenyan sand boas, and maybe a western hognose or two. I've honestly never been very interested in keeping ball pythons, they sound very inactive and the fact that they can fast for so long makes me nervous. My corns have never refused a meal, which eases my mind. There are some beautiful ball python morphs out there, but it would have to be really spectacular to make me purchase one.


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 7, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> I'd love to order one, that's about the size I was looking for! I'm afraid to even bring it up to my husband though, since our new snake will be coming next week. Maybe if he still has them in a few months I can convince hubby that an OBT would be a nice Christmas gift.
> 
> And yes, corn snakes are completely harmless and usually easy to handle. I've only been bitten a few times, and those occasions were during feeding when my hands still smelled like the frozen mice. Their bites are pretty painless, and usually more funny than anything else.


What about a forum member sending one as a gift to your door? Could you keep the one(s) that arrived then?  

Makes sense about the smell, I've heard that reason before. I can see why you like them then sounds like a good species; although, I wouldn't have thought of a snake bite being funny except this one here (I have so many of his books, and was surprised I found the one online I was thinking of  )...








sschind said:


> I have the following right now
> 
> ...
> 
> I'm not sure where you live but if you can attend the Tinley Park reptile expo in Illinois next weekend you will get your fill of snakes.


Wow, Steve that is quite the list and for 30 years too.  

Too bad I didn't know about the expo sooner, I could have taken the time off work to make it. That is the closest thing to me yet I've heard anyone mention on here that anyone would be at, (255 miles from here and 5 hour drive). Perhaps next year.


----------



## sschind (Oct 7, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> What about a forum member sending one as a gift to your door? Could you keep the one(s) that arrived then?
> 
> Makes sense about the smell, I've heard that reason before. I can see why you like them then sounds like a good species; although, I wouldn't have thought of a snake bite being funny except this one here (I have so many of his books, and was surprised I found the one online I was thinking of  )...
> 
> ...


Its a big show but its mostly reptiles.  Not many bugs.  I did see some Rhinoceros roaches and spiny crickets there last year though which were pretty cool.  They have one in the spring too but from what I understand I wouldn't waste my time on the drive for it.  Its nothing compared to the fall one.


----------



## ashleenicole (Oct 7, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> What about a forum member sending one as a gift to your door? Could you keep the one(s) that arrived then?
> 
> Makes sense about the smell, I've heard that reason before. I can see why you like them then sounds like a good species; although, I wouldn't have thought of a snake bite being funny except this one here (I have so many of his books, and was surprised I found the one online I was thinking of  )...


Haha, he still probably wouldn't be too happy!  :lol:  And I guess their bites are funny to me because it just looks ridiculous. Here's this tiny hatchling corn trying to look all fierce and bite me, and you can barely feel it at all.


----------



## sschind (Oct 7, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> Sounds like you have a nice collection going! I'm interested in keeping kenyan sand boas, and maybe a western hognose or two. I've honestly never been very interested in keeping ball pythons, they sound very inactive and the fact that they can fast for so long makes me nervous. My corns have never refused a meal, which eases my mind. There are some beautiful ball python morphs out there, but it would have to be really spectacular to make me purchase one.






I'm not really a fan of the balls either but they do make great animals for educational purposes.  If it were not for that I probably wouldn't own one.    The fasting can be a big surprise if you are not expecting it.  "why hasn't my snake eaten in 5 months"     I've kept Kenyan sand boas before and they are cool too  Check out the rough scale sand boas, they are my favorites.  Same with the western hognose though I prefer the easterns or the southerns though finding mouse eaters can be a problem with them.  Like I said I'm not a big fan of morphs so I tend to lean toward the more obscure species but I think the prettiest snake I ever saw was a female corn that my buddy caught in Florida.  It was just a perfect specimen of a normal , wild caught corn snake with perfect bright markings.  It was one of those that when I looked at it I just went "WOW"  and I don't say that about many snakes.  

The problem with snakes is that their addiction takes up a lot more space than bugs, especially if its a serious one and believe me, just like bugs "one more won't hurt"

Best of luck to you and your new family member and get more cages ready.


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 8, 2016)

sschind said:


> Its a big show but its mostly reptiles.  Not many bugs.  I did see some Rhinoceros roaches and spiny crickets there last year though which were pretty cool.  They have one in the spring too but from what I understand I wouldn't waste my time on the drive for it.  Its nothing compared to the fall one.


Fall one it is then, maybe next year. I hope you have a good time and find the one your looking for there.  



ashleenicole said:


> Haha, he still probably wouldn't be too happy!  :lol:  And I guess their bites are funny to me because it just looks ridiculous. Here's this tiny hatchling corn trying to look all fierce and bite me, and you can barely feel it at all.


Ah well, it was worth asking.  Perhaps your win him over in time if your persistent, good luck. Okay yeah I see what you mean about a hatchling, I thought it was one of your regular larger ones. Sounds like a mantis doing it's threat pose and smacking at a finger, rarely can they do anything, my wife is terrified of them doing it and I just laugh at them both.


----------



## ashleenicole (Oct 14, 2016)

CosbyArt said:


> Ah well, it was worth asking.  Perhaps your win him over in time if your persistent, good luck. Okay yeah I see what you mean about a hatchling, I thought it was one of your regular larger ones. Sounds like a mantis doing it's threat pose and smacking at a finger, rarely can they do anything, my wife is terrified of them doing it and I just laugh at them both.


Yes, mantis threat poses are pretty funny to me as well.  :lol:  Not as funny as they used to be since my bite from my P. picta, but still pretty funny. Apple, my two year old corn, was a bit strike happy when he first came to me, but he was so small that a bite was nothing. Apple was a moody little guy, and he still is. His bites aren't as funny now, but they're painless for the most part. He has a crazy feeding response, so when he gets hungry sometimes he'll strike, realize I'm not food, and then release. He has only drawn blood a few times, and bites are pretty rare. 

The new snake arrived Wednesday and she is absolutely precious, she weighs around 4.7 grams right now, so she is very tiny. She has been sweet so far, and pretty calm for a hatchling. After she has time to settle in I'm going to see if I can get some nice pictures of her.


----------



## CosbyArt (Oct 14, 2016)

ashleenicole said:


> Yes, mantis threat poses are pretty funny to me as well.  :lol:  Not as funny as they used to be since my bite from my P. picta, but still pretty funny. Apple, my two year old corn was a bit strike happy when he first came to me, but he was so small that a bite was nothing. The new snake arrived Wednesday and she is absolutely precious, she weighs around 4.7 grams right now, so she is very small. She has been sweet so far, and pretty calm for a hatchling. After she has time to settle in I'm going to see if I can get some nice pictures of her. Apple was a moody little guy, and he still is. His bites aren't as funny now, but they're painless for the most part. He has a crazy feeding response, so when he gets hungry sometimes he'll strike, realize I'm not food, and then release. He has only drawn blood a few times, and bites are pretty rare.


Well all in all sounds like nothing to worry about, and not a problem.





Take a look at my post here, I'll think your get a kick out of it.


----------



## spider_creations (Oct 14, 2016)

We have a corn snake just like that. Her name is fall aka cornelia


----------



## spider_creations (Oct 14, 2016)

spider_creations said:


> We have a corn snake just like that. Her name is fall aka cornelia


I forgot to mention I have a mali uromastyx female originaly when I adopted her I thought she was a boy and wanted to mane her Rex (which means king) after I found out she was a girl I named her Regina (which means queen) I also have 2 desert tordises that are female, and of course my insect collection


----------



## ashleenicole (Oct 14, 2016)

spider_creations said:


> We have a corn snake just like that. Her name is fall aka cornelia


A bloodred or a coral snow?


----------



## spider_creations (Oct 14, 2016)

Bloodred    she is the nicest snake you will ever see,  I think it's just corn snakes temermate


----------

